# Cork pen



## MedWoodWorx (Apr 28, 2022)

Has anyone tried making a cork blank? If so what is more suitable as well as interesting: segments from a roll, a rectangular solid piece or simple bottle corks? I want to make a pen and keep the weight minimal. Is ca finish the only option or i can also use oil finishes? Thanks in advance for any advice, cheers.


----------



## RGVPens (Apr 28, 2022)

Watching... as I've thought about wine corks...I have a ton that I've saved...err asking for a friend LOL


----------



## JohnU (Apr 28, 2022)

I’ve made a few, two different ways.  One was a very thin layer clear cast on the tube.  It keep the appearance but you don’t feel cork.  The second was from bottle corks.  I glued 2 together and drilled very carefully to epoxy the tube.  I had to sand it to shape so it wouldn’t break apart.  I left it natural because the recipient wanted to few the cork.  It darkened from use and being touched.  I’ve never applied a CA finish to cork so I’m not sure how well it will hold up.  


Here’s the original thread on how I did it..





						Smurf, Cork, Mother Nature, Retro, Flag and Elk Antler Pen Stand
					

Kind of a weird combination when you put it all together.  These are a few of the pens I've recently made.  The first is a Smurf watch part pen of blue and black woven Kevlar.  My wife claimed it even before I made it, as she looked over the watches I had stashed.     The second is another one...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## RGVPens (Apr 28, 2022)

JohnU said:


> I’ve made a few, two different ways.  One was a very thin layer clear cast on the tube.  It keep the appearance but you don’t feel cork.  The second was from bottle corks.  I glued 2 together and drilled very carefully to epoxy the tube.  I had to sand it to shape so it wouldn’t break apart.  I left it natural because the recipient wanted to few the cork.  It darkened from use and being touched.  I’ve never applied a CA finish to cork so I’m not sure how well it will hold up.  View attachment 333916View attachment 333917
> 
> Here’s the original thread on how I did it..
> 
> ...


LOL Love it John! Too bad there's not a way to preserve the writing/stamp on the cork. I could sell a ton of them with the people's favorite brand of wine around here...

Maybe I could add that to my list of summer projects.


----------



## BarryE (Apr 28, 2022)

I have been doing these pill holder key chains for a few years now. The majority I finish with CA, Early on I used an accelerator, which caused cracking.  Using thin & med. CA, I haven't had any issues to date.


----------



## RGVPens (Apr 28, 2022)

BarryE said:


> I have been doing these pill holder key chains for a few years now. The majority I finish with CA, Early on I used an accelerator, which caused cracking.  Using thin & med. CA, I haven't had any issues to date.
> View attachment 333930


Cool! I could leave the writing on thay way...where do you get the kits? It looks a little shorter than the ones I have.


----------



## BarryE (Apr 28, 2022)

RGVPens said:


> Cool! I could leave the writing on thay way...where do you get the kits? It looks a little shorter than the ones I have.


Exotic Blanks, Craft Supplies has them also. They are shorter, perfect for most wine corks





						Deluxe Pill Holder Key Ring Kit - Chrome
					

Keep medication, aspirin, even mad money handy with this deluxe pill holder key ring kit. The rubber o-ring on the screw cap keeps the contents inside safe and dry, and the plating is food safe. These are not only great sellers but make a fantastic way to use up those smaller blanks and...




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Apr 29, 2022)

JohnU said:


> I’ve made a few, two different ways.  One was a very thin layer clear cast on the tube.  It keep the appearance but you don’t feel cork.  The second was from bottle corks.  I glued 2 together and drilled very carefully to epoxy the tube.  I had to sand it to shape so it wouldn’t break apart.  I left it natural because the recipient wanted to few the cork.  It darkened from use and being touched.  I’ve never applied a CA finish to cork so I’m not sure how well it will hold up.  View attachment 333916View attachment 333917
> 
> Here’s the original thread on how I did it..
> 
> ...


Hi there, yeah i saw that post, nice work. My main concern is that i want the cork body to look seamless. I suppose if i press it well enough at the glue up i am sorted. I watched a few videos of custom (fishing) pole making, these guys use many corks in a mandrel and make some interesting designs. Cheers


----------



## RGVPens (Apr 29, 2022)

BarryE said:


> Exotic Blanks, Craft Supplies has them also. They are shorter, perfect for most wine corks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry! I'll try this size...looks like they'll work!


----------

